
Show HN: MoneyGame – Browser-based business simulation game - Gluten
http://www.moneyga.me
======
Gluten
A short description: in this game you are on a quest to make as much money as
possible. Income sources including regular pleb level jobs, speculating
currencies/shares, running your own business and gambling.

If you have any questions or proposals, I'm all ears!

~~~
sghiassy
If you add the ability for plebes to drink beer after work, I’d basically just
be playing my own life haha

------
NTDF9
This is so similar to Football Manager simulation series. God knows how many
years I wasted on it. No, I can't do that anymore...shouldn't do that...let me
just try once....I'll eat dinner later....Washing your underwear inside out
saves on game time.

~~~
JBlue42
Upvote since I was never suspecting to see this mentioned on HN. It's not even
a game I can describe to my gamer friends irl and have them understand the
appeal.

~~~
bigjust
Ok, who here wears a suit for cup finals.

Not me, but I did put a DND sign up

~~~
JBlue42
Not I but only because I don't have one that fits right now. I definitely take
a breather, make sure to have hydration around, and will hold off on playing a
final if I've been drinking.

------
SheepSlapper
I'd play with this if it had SSL enabled so I'm not passing info across the
wire unencrypted :/

~~~
Gluten
That's a bit of an embarrassing shortcoming for now. I'll try to get it fixed
in the near future.

~~~
DKnoll
I'm curious, why lighttpd and not nginx?

Also certbot doesn't directly support lighttpd but you can still automate the
whole Let's Encrypt renewal process with a brief script on top of it.

~~~
Gluten
Been running this lighttpd server for ages for small sideprojects. One day I
will have the motivation to switch this server to nginx as well.

------
fiatjaf
> realistic, fully player-driven economy.

Got interested, but don't have time to play it right now or in the next weeks,
so I'll probably never play it.

\---

A question: I've thought about "fully player-driven economy" (not necessarily
realistic) games in the past, and my problem was that I wanted to have a nice
and beautiful way to have winners and losers and concrete goals.

The best solution I could imagine was: make everybody start with zero money (
without which they can't do anything) but offer then the option to take loans.
The loans should be somehow very hard or impossible to pay. Instead you should
just roll them. If you default you lose.

I'm just sharing this.

~~~
Gluten
Tbh it's not really "fully" player-driven, there's still the magical
government aspect in the game that sucks out money at one part and spits it
out in another.

------
bemmu
Here's a group for HN:
[http://www.moneyga.me/community/group/34](http://www.moneyga.me/community/group/34)

------
beaconstudios
seems interesting and I've just signed up, but am I right in thinking that
rent is automatically taken every day but money is not automatically earned?
So if I have $100 and a $10/day rent and take 10 days without playing, I'll
have $0 when I come back? If that's the case then it's a shame as it's rather
offputting, which would be a shame as the concept is very appealing. Just
asking for clarity.

~~~
Gluten
Yes, that's how it works. Making $10 isn't that hard though, just check back a
little more often than once every 10 days.

~~~
beaconstudios
it's not the difficulty that concerns me, it's that your game is arguably
punishing me for not playing it every day. I know it's a common practice to
try to maximise DAU on games these days but I won't be playing it if I'll be
penalised for not being super-active. I still play
[http://urbandead.com/](http://urbandead.com/) because I can drop in every now
and then casually.

~~~
AdamSC1
It's not "punishing you" it's just the mechanics of the game. If you want a
more casual game, play a more casual game.

The guy is making a simulation based game, and is free to make it however he
wants.

~~~
ghthor
Thank you for defending game mechanics. The goal of mechanics are to generate
some type of behavior, it isn't to make everyone happy or everyone a player.

~~~
beaconstudios
I think the idea of game mechanics is to be fun, "generating behaviour"
strikes me as very cynical.

------
nestorherre
Got really interested, too bad I'm not allowed (by myself) to play any games
that require some considreably time spent on them, at least by some of the
upcoming years.

Good luck with this, hope to play it when you launch it on VR in some years!

------
dsr_
No privacy policy visible.

Not obviously fun. Is it fun?

~~~
BeefySwain
I got a couple friends to sign up with me and we are having a blast.

~~~
BeefySwain
Update: The fun wears off quick when you realize that the markets are
manipulated by the dev to the point of being impossible to compete in.

~~~
Gluten
The General X companies won't be increasing jobs available anymore, so the
wage market will be freed up. Other than that the market shouldn't be
manipulated in any negative way, or would you disagree with that?

~~~
Bromskloss
> Other than that the market shouldn't be manipulated in any negative way

So, they are being manipulated?

~~~
Gluten
A "government company" buys electricity and cement at a cheap price, since
their demand by players is not high enough yet.

~~~
quickthrower2
Like farming subsidies. If anything your making it more realistic. A bit of QE
should be added for fun.

------
ilikerobinhood
woah, this seems like a really fun game to play. I will check it out soon!

------
ggggtez
Can I start the game with a small loan of $1million, so it can more accurately
simulate real life?

~~~
aliasxneo
FeelTheBern

